# Machine creeps backwards a bit in idle



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

In any gear, the machine creeps backwards a little bit when drive not engaged. Not hugely. Probably due to engine vibrations. Or something else?


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> In any gear, the machine creeps backwards a little bit when drive not engaged. Not hugely. Probably due to engine vibrations. Or something else?


Does any gear include neutral?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

AL- said:


> Does any gear include neutral?


No. Just six forward and two reverse. When I lift the bucket off the ground it doesn't seem to push back so it must be vibrations of the motor when the bucket is on the pavement only.

Also, there is this video which explains how to adjust the drive control...


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Try the other way around, lift the wheels and see if they turn and esp does the speed change w/ gear. I think its most likely walking from vibration.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Jatoxico said:


> Try the other way around, lift the wheels and see if they turn and esp does the speed change w/ gear. I think its most likely walking from vibration.



Yeah. Makes sense. Cheers!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

;'''.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Put it in park and set emergency brake. (brick in front of wheel)


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Jatoxico said:


> Try the other way around, lift the wheels and see if they turn and esp does the speed change w/ gear. I think its most likely walking from vibration.


You're right. The other way around with the bucket down and wheels up, the wheels don't move. So it's the Shake 'N Bake action of the Tecumseh engine that's nudging it back a bit sometimes.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> You're right. The other way around with the bucket down and wheels up, the wheels don't move. So it's the Shake 'N Bake action of the Tecumseh engine that's nudging it back a bit sometimes.


My HM80 is a bit shaky too. I cleared up a bunch of rattles by making plastic bushings for the chute crank keeps and adjusting the rod away from the carb shroud. Used to sound like junk, much better now except the L handles bounce a bit.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Jatoxico said:


> My HM80 is a bit shaky too. I cleared up a bunch of rattles by making plastic bushings for the chute crank keeps and adjusting the rod away from the carb shroud. Used to sound like junk, much better now except the L handles bounce a bit.


My chute crank rod shakes and rattles like a maestro's baton when the beast is running. How do you steady the rod? I tried to jam a rubber strip in the hole for the rod but it didn't work.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> My chute crank rod shakes and rattles like a maestro's baton when the beast is running. How do you steady the rod? I tried to jam a rubber strip in the hole for the rod but it didn't work.


I made a plastic bushing for the rod tip and added washers so it could not move forward and back. Actually made a huge difference.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Snowblowers, and lots of other yard equipment, vibrate quite a bit, particularly at idle speeds. Single cylinder 4-stroke engines just do that. Probably nothing wrong with the machine, as long as it does not completely walk away by itself. Some of my machines will creep backwards or forwards when not in gear, due to the vibration of the engine, especially if the are on a smooth surface, like a garage floor.

I usually try to position the machine so it won't go anywhere.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

My chute crank vibrated so bad it wouldn't stay in the up position so no matter where I pointed the chute it would eventually end up with the handle in the down position. After trying several wedges of all types I finally took a bungee cord and wrapped it as tight as I could get it around the handle and chute shaft at the point where the bolt with the grommet attaches to the handle and now it stays where ever I point it and no rattling. It doesn't look the best but at least the snow if going where I want it to.


----------

